# Biopsy of vaginal cuff



## hgonzales (Feb 8, 2011)

this pt is a post hysterectomy and my doctor did a biopsy on the vaginal cuff.  I have googled and looked for what the procedure code would be but still unsure of the correct answer and this is first time this has been done by my doctor since I've been here.  Please help because I need to get this posted and filed to insurance asap.

Greatly appreciated
Hilda


----------



## preserene (Feb 10, 2011)

The remaining vagina after hysterectomy is generally called as cuff of vagina; it is nothing but the remaining vaginal  tissues. 
The cpt code 57100 or 57105 would appropriate (simple or extensive) for the biopsy of the vaginal cuff.
hope this helps.


----------

